# HELP!!!!! My 1969 barn find GTO frame off Restoration



## patrick3772 (Jul 14, 2015)

Found this car in a barn in Ohio. Had been sitting there in that barn for over 20 years. Maybe that's not long enough to be considered a true barn find. Came with just the car (no motor, trans none of that) got the frame done rust repair on frame body washers installed for body bushings and chassis saver on entire frame. Replaced the rear frame section under the truck from a Lemans donor car that had been hit in the front. Also got a 400 out of that car that had less than 10,000 miles on it before getting hit. Put in a muncie four speed trans with Hurst shifter. Also replaced rear control arms from SSM. Frame is pretty much all set. Now am working on body, replacing toe panels, entire floor pan (one piece), and trunk pan. Toe panels are done and look pretty good. I could use some help with doing the floor pan and trunk pan. I have the main floor cut out already. I haven't cut out the trunk pan yet waiting for it to come in so I don't over cut anything, it should be in by end of week. Any suggestions will be GREATLY appreciated. I can supply pics if would help anyone and if I can figure out to get them on here since I am new to this forum. Any more info you would like just ask will get to you ASAP. Have computer in shop where working on car. Some days working elsewhere but will respond with quickness because I will be greatly appreciative and don't want to seem ungrateful. Oh yeah might have forgot to mention this is my first job of this complexity. I have read through this forum A LOT and know there are very knowledge people here so cant wait to hear from some of y'all. All I ask is try to not rip me to bad as I've seen some of that. constructive criticism is more than welcome.

Thank you in advance for all the knowledgeable advice I'm looking forward to receive. Sorry for the wordiness of this post but tried to include as much info as I could think of.

Patrick


----------



## patrick3772 (Jul 14, 2015)

One more thing, how hard is complete floor pan to get in, the doors are off and back windows down front and back windows out.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Patrick,
Best of luck on your project. I didn't have to do any floor or pan work on my car, so I don't have the experience there to help but I bet some on here do.

Please post up some photos, and keep us up to date on how you're coming along.

Bear


----------



## patrick3772 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a complete floor pan from Sherman. The floor pan bends down on the sides where it looks like should be straight out. Also rocker panels are 59" apart and pan is 59 1/4" wide. What am I missing? How do I get this thing in? I wanted to put the pan on the rocker panel lip and notch it out for the braces to weld to rockers but it doesn't seem like it is gonna fit and bends down instead of going straight out. I am new to all this so not sure what I'm doing. Do you need to modify the pan? I am kinda nervous about cutting up a $1000 floor pan. Somebody please offer some suggestions anyone who knows. I don't know how to add pics here so any help with that would be great also so could show pics to give anyone who could help a better idea what I'm talking about. Thank you in advance all you veterans at this for sharing your invaluable knowledge.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

To add pictures click on Go Advanced then click on the paper clip in the WYSIWYG menu and attach.


----------



## redmanf1 (May 10, 2016)

Pictures help


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

I just saw your post, if you're still working on the full floor pan I might be able to show you how I did mine. Full floor w/rockers/braces, and full trunk. If you haven't yet ordered the trunk make sure you buy the new one available for 1969. It just came out last year available from Ames and it has the upset at the tailpanel. When I bought mine 2 years ago this one was not yet available and I had to use the old Dynacorn piece which generally fit 68-70 but it did not have the upset, so I had to fabricate. I've got tons of pictures, I'll attach a few here, let me know if you are still in the middle of this project


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

More picture from my floorpan. Make sure you install with the floor pan on top of the toeboards, so as not to let water blow in from front of car. It's a little hard to get it up over the toeboards but it will go. I have more and more pics if you need.
chuck


----------

